# Ian Sinclair of Sinclair's Martial Arts



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 16, 2014)

I enjoyed Ian's exposition on peng energy. He clearly explains many tai chi principles.  He has quite a few youtube clips up. Not sure if he's on MT.


----------



## mograph (Mar 17, 2014)

Ian's a good guy and great teacher -- I've met him on a number of occasions. 

Watch (and listen!) to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDIb9TWy-78&list=TLdWX40LbLgMpIFPsY9P8CZIkgpYC8U7Ji


P.S. He's on Facebook: "Sinclair Martial Arts."


----------

